# Problemas resueltos JFET y MOSFET



## uGox (Abr 15, 2014)

Buenas a todos...
Estoy entrando al mundo de los JFET y MOSFET, quisiera saber si es posible que me indiquen donde puedo conseguir *problemas o ejercicios resueltos* de todo nivel...

Ya tengo libros y teoría por todos lados ( voy comprendiendo ) pero como estoy aprendiendo solo  , necesito practicar...

Gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 16, 2014)

hola:

creo que libros hay un montón por ahí.
lo que es recomendable es que consigas algunos transistores y vayas tú mismo montando circuitos.
colocando resistores diferentes y midiendo tensiones, etc.

otro "ejercicio" es conseguir diagramas o esquemas de circuitos desde internet.

finalmente, el foro tiene un buscador en el que conseguirás muchos problemas resueltos de nuestros foristas.


----------



## jmth (Abr 16, 2014)

Resueltos sólo tengo algunos, pero problemas de AO, BJT, JFET y algún que otro MOSFET te puedo pasar a mogollón, por cortesía de la universidad politécnica de valencia. Dime si los quieres y hago una recopilación de más o menos lo que haya.

Claro que yo los tengo todos resueltos pero es una paliza ponerse a anotar las respuestas.


----------



## uGox (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola.
*metalmetropolis*: Libros si, de echo tengo el ( Dispositivos electrónicos de Thomas L. Floyd ) y otro más impreso pero la cantidad de ejecicios es poco... es decir que *busco desde simples hasta difíciles o imcompresibles* jeje..., me dejo entender?...
Luego conseguiré componentes ya que donde los venden está algo lejos de donde vivo... por lo pronto todo que sea matemático.

*jmth*: Me viene de lujo si me pasas la info... y está bien si no están resueltos, solo como que estoy empezando puede que sea dificil y por eso queria comprobar con los resueltos... Gracias.

PD: Conocen otro libro/s de electrónica que contengan teoría y ejerciciós de cantidad razonable como los libros de matemática?.
Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 16, 2014)

Yo quiero de JFET, tengo como 30 2N5457 y la verdad se usarlos, pero no como realizar calculos para determinar las caracteristicas que tendrán con determinadas tensiones, solo de meter en el protoboar y cambiar de componente hasta que funcione :cabezon:


----------



## jmth (Abr 17, 2014)

El "Electrónica: teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos" de Boylestad  lo tenemos aquí como una biblia.

Os adjunto un RAR con problemas varios de AO, transistores (de MOSFET hay pocos, creo que no caen bien en el temario), de tecnología electrónica y electrónica analógica. Hay problemas sueltos, exámenes, trabajos previos para prácticas y prácticas en sí, y unos trabajos de diseño que nos mandaron.


----------



## uGox (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias, me pondré a revisar, igual el libro.



jmth dijo:


> de MOSFET hay pocos, creo que no caen bien en el temario), de tecnología electrónica y electrónica analógica.



Busque en internet pero no hay mucho ( todo desparramado o es que no se buscar  ) al menos un sitio donde se hable largo y tendido sobre los JFET y MOSFET con el mismo interéz que el dan a los BJT y OA.


----------

